# Smash Camp (Discussion)



## Tyler (Jun 22, 2009)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7215338/1/

Discuss.


Link to smashcamp


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 22, 2009)

Zomgz two threads on the same thing!?!

SPAM! ..now where's that report button?  :blink:


----------



## Tyler (Jun 22, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Zomgz two threads on the same thing!?!
> 
> SPAM! ..now where's that report button?  :b]Riiight.
> 
> I'm just doing my job. :'(


----------



## emilios1310 (Jun 22, 2009)

lol


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 22, 2009)

Smash Camp...Wow. ._.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 22, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Smash Camp...Wow. ._.


The whole thing seems more like an annoying chore than anything else. That could just be me though XD


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 22, 2009)

Wait, so this isn't Brawl related?

*leaves*


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 22, 2009)

Oh, thanks, I meant to make that announcement, lol.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 22, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Wait, so this isn't Brawl related?
> 
> *leaves*


My point exactly. D:



@ Jas0n: Wow, We get Virtual points for completing Tasks that was hard to do!!11111!!!!oneone!11!!


----------



## Tyler (Jun 22, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Wait, so this isn't Brawl related?
> 
> *leaves*


Does that really matter? <_<


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 22, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. Yes it does.

Misleading titles are not nice


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 22, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. 

And I have better things to do than go on forums everyday, this summer.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 22, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, how does a title matter? One could say a hot dog is misleading.

It's not actually a dog, it's pork.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 22, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or beef!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 22, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please explain what the word "Smash" has to do with Animal Crossing.


----------



## Starforce (Jun 22, 2009)

Representing the crew at Smash Camp, I hope that everyone from this forum that registers has a good time over at Smash Camp. This year, we've got some cool activities planned, and some interesting side-quests as well. Be sure to check us out, and well... Register! Have a good time.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 22, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not everything at TBT has to do with Animal Crossing. 

Participating at Smash Camp is a tradition for TBT and is a lot of fun.

Stop being so close minded; not everything has to involve Animal Crossing.


----------



## Jman (Jun 22, 2009)

You guys better get Cabin 3. That's my cabin.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 22, 2009)

Jman said:
			
		

> You guys better get Cabin 3. That's my cabin.


I'll try for it.

As for this... Reminds me of Camp Star over at NS2. At least, so far.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 22, 2009)

Jman said:
			
		

> You guys better get Cabin 3. That's my cabin.


CABIN 3! <3

@ Tom, it's similar to that because Smash Camp and Camp Star are both based on the original NSider's Camp Hyrule.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 22, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Jman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah. It'll be loads of fun then as long as there isn't many graphic stuff.


----------



## D Man 83 (Jun 22, 2009)

how do you know what you cabin is


----------



## Blackest Night (Jun 22, 2009)

Your name will change color according to your cabin.

Cabin 1 - Blue
Cabin 2 - Green
Cabin 3 - Pink
Cabin 4 - Purple


----------



## D Man 83 (Jun 22, 2009)

i am in Cabin 3


----------



## Jman (Jun 22, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Jman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES!! WE GET OCM! =D

Wow, lots of you guys in Cabin 3. I'm your counselor. =]


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 22, 2009)

if my parents let me i might do it


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 22, 2009)

now wait is this a real camp?


----------



## SockHead (Jun 22, 2009)

roblox said:
			
		

> now wait is this a real camp?


Yeah, I'll see ya there!


----------



## John102 (Jun 22, 2009)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> roblox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I CAN'T WAIT FOR THE CAMPFIRE AND MARSHMALLOWS!


----------



## SockHead (Jun 22, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> SockHeadx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did your parents sign the permission slip yet? I haven't gotten it in the mail yet.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 22, 2009)

roblox said:
			
		

> now wait is this a real camp?


No, it's not a real camp. Just a forum.


----------



## John102 (Jun 22, 2009)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine just came, but my parents won't be home until tonight.

WOOT CABIN 2!


----------



## Resonate (Jun 22, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> SockHeadx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me neither!  

I missed the original Camp Hyrule, but hopefully this will make up for it!


----------



## John102 (Jun 22, 2009)

awwww, no one is in cabin 2 with me.


----------



## SockHead (Jun 22, 2009)

Cabin 2? Oh, I'm there!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 22, 2009)

Cabin 1 with Nigel! o:


----------



## John102 (Jun 22, 2009)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> Cabin 2? Oh, I'm there!


WOOT!

Me and sockhead are going to REPRESENT!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 22, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> SockHeadx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1 is better!


----------



## SockHead (Jun 22, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First is the worst, second is the best!


----------



## Resonate (Jun 22, 2009)

Nobody I know is in Cabin 4...


----------



## John102 (Jun 22, 2009)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's right, however, we'll be getting first this year.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 22, 2009)

3rd is the one with the treasure chest! WE'RE RICH *censored.4.0*!


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 22, 2009)

What do we get if we win?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 22, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> What do we get if we win?


Fun stuff?


----------



## Tyler (Jun 22, 2009)

Cabin 1 sucks, 'cause it has Nigel.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 22, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind? 
I need me some motivation.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 22, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Cabin 1 sucks, 'cause it has Nigel.


Burn.....

I just signed up. Cabin 2.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 22, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Cabin 1 sucks, 'cause it has Nigel.


Darn Nigel. >:


----------



## SockHead (Jun 22, 2009)

Oh wait, I'm in Cabin 3. LMFAO


----------



## AndyB (Jun 22, 2009)

I signed up.
And straight in Cabin 3


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 22, 2009)

Me too.
Cabin 1.


----------



## Miranda (Jun 22, 2009)

I am in Cabin 2!  <3


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 22, 2009)

do they automatically sort you into a cabin? i signed up and im unsorted 

edit: nevermind... im in cabin 4

anyone else there?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 22, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> I am in Cabin 2!  <3


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 22, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> do they automatically sort you into a cabin? i signed up and im unsorted
> 
> edit: nevermind... im in cabin 4
> 
> anyone else there?


Says you're in cabin 4....


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 22, 2009)

you better watch out guys... sonty and me are gonna dominate


----------



## Gnome (Jun 22, 2009)

Cabin 3 FTW.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 22, 2009)

Ima probably register soon =O


----------



## Resonate (Jun 22, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> do they automatically sort you into a cabin? i signed up and im unsorted
> 
> edit: nevermind... im in cabin 4
> 
> anyone else there?


I am!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 22, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeahhh!  cabin 4 representing tha bell tree


----------



## Miranda (Jun 22, 2009)

Cabin 2 has a lemon mascot!!!


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 22, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Cabin 2 has a lemon mascot!!!


Lol, I made a fail slogan. xD


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 22, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Cabin 2 has a lemon mascot!!!


^ We've won.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 22, 2009)

Everyone, put this in your signature. 







```
[IMG]http://i44.tinypic.com/2ajb79.png[/IMG]
```


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 22, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Everyone, put this in your signature.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol @ Symptoms.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 22, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Everyone, put this in your signature.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Done.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 22, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Everyone, put this in your signature.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I <3 you nao.


----------



## Horus (Jun 22, 2009)

Damn it


not SSBB


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 22, 2009)

IT'S OPENING AGAIN! OH MY GOSH! I'M REGISTERING AGAIN!


----------



## Liv (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah, I don't understand but.... I'm outing that sig in my sig.

And registering.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 22, 2009)

YES! I GET BB!


----------



## Liv (Jun 22, 2009)

Okay I put it in my sig. Now explain this please.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 22, 2009)

I couldn't help but make this.  Put this in your sig if you wish.


----------



## Liv (Jun 22, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> I couldn't help but make this.  Put this in your sig if you wish.


Oh! What's the code??



EDIt- I found outtttt......


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm in Cabin 4 =O


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 23, 2009)

AWWWWWWWWWQW because of the dates i cant go :0 well sockhead i want u to tell me about it when u get back okey or someone cause i wanna know


----------



## Nigel (Jun 23, 2009)

roblox said:
			
		

> AWWWWWWWWWQW because of the dates i cant go :0 well sockhead i want u to tell me about it when u get back okey or someone cause i wanna know


It's not a real camp.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 23, 2009)

roblox said:
			
		

> AWWWWWWWWWQW because of the dates i cant go :0 well sockhead i want u to tell me about it when u get back okey or someone cause i wanna know


>_>

What a fool XD


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 23, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> roblox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jas0n Be nice<small> <small>(jk) </small></small>I think she said she was 8.


----------



## smasher (Jun 23, 2009)

im glad they named it after me.


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Jun 24, 2009)

It has barely anything to do with Brawl or Smash Bros., thats just the name. It mostly about forums joining different "cabins" and competing against other forums/cabins in awesome contests while haveing random fun, I also think there is a prize of some kind to the winners. Its not set up now, its the Pre-Smash Camp forum fr now, but it will be awesome in full swing.

I seem to be quite late... <.<


----------



## Tidus Strife (Jul 12, 2009)

It's started. Everyone go help your cabins! >=o


----------



## Hub12 (Jul 12, 2009)

Tidus Strife said:
			
		

> It's started. Everyone go help your cabins! >=o


<3


----------



## Jman (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeah, for those of you in Cabin 3, wake up already.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 12, 2009)

my sig is horrible haha


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 12, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> my sig is horrible haha


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!  I'm still making mine.

Cabin 4 ftw.


----------



## Resonate (Jul 12, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. Same here.  

King Dedede..... >_<


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 12, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we the best


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 12, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is mine.


----------



## Resonate (Jul 12, 2009)

Here's mine.  I hope it isn't _too_ bad compared to everyone else.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 12, 2009)

I wish I could join.

:<


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 12, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Here's mine.  I hope it isn't _too_ bad compared to everyone else.


i like it, not bad


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jul 12, 2009)

Does anyone want to switch over to Cabin 3? Because 44 of our 47 members haven't participated in the events today


----------



## Jman (Jul 12, 2009)

Tennis=Life said:
			
		

> Does anyone want to switch over to Cabin 3? Because 44 of our 47 members haven't participated in the events today


I know... We seriously need to get a move on.


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 12, 2009)

Tennis=Life said:
			
		

> Does anyone want to switch over to Cabin 3? Because 44 of our 47 members haven't participated in the events today


Seriously? 

Do you know the secret of Cabin 4 though?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 12, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tennis=Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm in it


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 12, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same.  Cabin 4 is the most active out of all the cabins


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 13, 2009)

2 is last now T_T

Cabin 3 attracted points like an exploded Boomer


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jul 13, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> 2 is last now T_T
> 
> Cabin 3 attracted points like an exploded Boomer


There's a secret to Cabin 3's recent point increase :r


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 13, 2009)

and cabin 4 is gonna win


----------



## Jman (Jul 13, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> and cabin 4 is gonna win


Probably... You guys are super active. 

It's kind of hard to win with 3 active members. xD


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm confused ...

I joined, I hope I'm not in an enormous amount of trouble.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 13, 2009)

Sorry about the double post but, am I able to join a Cabin at all?

I'm one day behind ...


----------



## bcb (Jul 14, 2009)

Wait... Do you need AC to join? Just asking...


Edit: Dang, 2 days too late.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 14, 2009)

the puzzle today is so hard... i thought i had it and got stuck with 1 line left


----------

